# Parkour first for Leo



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

It might not be the most popular or well-known sport out there, but my girls and I do canine parkour with an organization called All Dogs Parkour. All Dogs Parkour

Leo is the first (and so far, only that I know of) GSD to earn ADP titles, and was recently the first dog ever to earn an All Dogs Parkour Level 1 Premier title by earning a Q in five Level 1 submissions.

And evidently you can't embed the Youtube links? Weird. I can on the Doberman forum...

Okay.... it's an entirely different method here.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Our fifth leg. 






Our fourth leg






Our third leg






Our second leg






Our first ever submission, way back in September of 2016.


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Congrats! I had never heard of this before, but it seems very cool and like a lot of fun  I'm now watching all the demo videos on the site lol, tempted to give this a try!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

"Formal" dog parkour is relatively new. There are two organizations that offer titles, ADP and the International Dog Parkour Association. International Dog Parkour Association

While Leo and Lily have their IDPKA Training titles, and will be getting their Novice titles eventually, I really prefer ADP. ADP is more flexible in what you can do, and Leo is in the Special Division, which allows for even more options.

If you are on Facebook, there is an ADP group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/AllDogsParkour/


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Ha, every time is hear parkour I think of the office:





Nice videos


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

My son does parkour... but I think its a little different  

Well done Leo, looks great!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

this is very cool. I usually call this Urban Agility. I'll have to look at the facebook group.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm interested, I was playing in the park last year. Will look that up, looks like fun.


----------

